# Package, please help



## kiniser (Dec 19, 2013)

I was offered a job at Abu dhabi.

Basic salary = 15,000 AED p.m
Housing allowance = 6700 AED p.m
Traffic allowance = 2100 AED p.m
General allowance = 4000 AED p.m
Home plane = 500 AED p.m

Total package = 28000 AED p.m

I am a Master in Economics having roughly 4 years experiences. Am turning 30 yrs in 3 month. Is the offer good, fair or bad? I am from Asia, but having been studying and working in western europe for the past 11 years.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

How does it compare to your current salary?
If you are single, this is quite enough in terms of costs (you might have to suuplement the house rent though). IN terms of this being consistent with your experience - you are the best judge!


----------



## kiniser (Dec 19, 2013)

rsinner said:


> How does it compare to your current salary?
> If you are single, this is quite enough in terms of costs (you might have to suuplement the house rent though). IN terms of this being consistent with your experience - you are the best judge!


Thanks for the reply. I earn the same before tax now. The employer promises to raise the housing allowance when i am legally married. 

Could you advise some areas to look for an Apartment at Abu Dhabi?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

kiniser said:


> Thanks for the reply. I earn the same before tax now. The employer promises to raise the housing allowance when i am legally married.
> 
> Could you advise some areas to look for an Apartment at Abu Dhabi?


Your allowance is low for even a one bed apartment, unless you rent in an older building without a pool etc. (tonnes of choices).

Have a look at the other threads. 
I cant guess where your office is. Once you are sure of the location, look at a map and then check out properties on abudhabi.dubizzle.com . You will get an idea of availability and quality. I live in Reem Island as it works for me. Close to work etc., but then you wont get anything in your budget at the moment there.

I hope your employer is providing accommodation for the first month or so, as you will need the time to settle in and look for a place.


----------



## Ahithophel (Dec 10, 2013)

The rent allowance is on the low side, wont leave you a lot of options but te 4k allowance p m is sweet. Go for it


----------

